# طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام و نعمة,,,,

مصرية تلد طفلا يشبه الضفدعة في الاقصر 

المولود المشوه (الصورة نقلا عن جريدة الأخبار) 






الأقصر - حالة ولادة نادرة شهدها مستشفي الأقصر العام لجنين يشبه الضفدعة وغير مكتمل الاعضاء التناسلية تمت ولادته الاثنين وتوفي بعد ساعتين.

الجنين ليس له رقبة والحبل الشوكي مفتوح وظاهري ولا يوجد به مخ.

صرح بذلك الدكتور محمد عزمي مدير عام المستشفي وقال انه بفحص التاريخ الاسري للابوين تبين انهما اقارب وان الأم لم تتناول اي عقارات أو ادوية طوال فترة الحمل، حسبما ذكرت جريدة الأخبار.

قام بفحص الجنين الدكتور ماجد ميلاد استشاري امراض الاطفال بالمستشفي. 

أسباب التشوه عند الاطفال​
أولا: الأسباب الوراثية نتيجة طفرات فى الجينات الوراثية التى يرثها الجنين من الآباء والأجداد، وهى إما سائدة أى يرثها الجنين من أحد الأبوين أو متنحية أى يرثها الجنين من كلا الأبوين، وتؤدى هذه الطفرات إلى مرض وراثى فى الجنين يورثه بالتالى إلى أحد الأجيال التالية وتتسبب فى عيوب خلقية وراثية ظاهرة فى الجذع أو الرأس أو الأطراف، أو غير ظاهرة مثل أمراض سوء التمثيل الغذائى. 

وأمراض نقص الأنزيمات الوراثى أو اختلال فى تكوين الهيموجلوبين الذى يؤدى إلى أنيميا وراثية أو إلى نقص المناعة الوراثية أو أمراض العظام والعضلات الوراثية، ويختلف تأثير الطفرات التى تحدث فى الجينات باختلاف تأثيرها على تكوين البروتينات التى تتحكم فيها الجينات وباختلاف نسبة الاختلال فى وظيفة هذه البروتينات أو الانزيمات أو الهرمونات. 

أما النوع الثانى من الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى تشوه الأجنة، فهى: الأسباب البيئية وذلك نتيجة تعرض الجنين فى مراحله المختلفة إلى مؤثرات خارجية تتعرض لها الأم الحامل وبالتالى الجنين مثل التعرض للإشعاع أو الملوثات البيئية أو تعاطى الكحوليات أو المخدرات، أو الكورتيزون أو السجائر أو المهدئات أو بعض المضادات الحيوية أو الهرمونات، أو بعض أدوية الصداع أو تعاطى اليود بكميات كبيرة، أو نقص بعض الفيتامينات فى غذاء الحامل.


ويختلف تأثير هذه العوامل البيئية طبقا لنوعها وتركيزها وعمر الجنين عند التعرض ويزداد تأثيرها الضار فى فترات الحمل المبكرة، حيث تؤدى هذه العوامل البيئية الضارة إلى موت الخلايا فى الجسم. 

أو تأخر انقسامها عن الوقت المحدد وبالتالى تأخر وتشوه فى تكوين أعضاء الجسم الداخلية والخارجية أو ضعف فى الدورة الدموية المغذية للجنين، أو تآكل وتكلس الخلايا مع حدوث التهابات مختلفة وعدم القدرة على تعويض الأنسجة التالفة فى الجنين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

فعلاً حاله غريبه جداً ونشكر ربنا انها غير متكرره واعتقد ان لقرابة الوالدين علاقه بهذا التشوه الفظيع .........ميرسى يا فراى على نقلك لهذا الخبر الغريب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## jojo_josiph (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

حاااااله بجد غريبه انا شفت الطفل ده قبل كده بجد شكله فظييع

شكرااااا ليك يافرااى​


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلاً حاله غريبه جداً ونشكر ربنا انها غير متكرره واعتقد ان لقرابة الوالدين علاقه بهذا التشوه الفظيع .........ميرسى يا فراى على نقلك لهذا الخبر الغريب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



سلام ونعمة دونااا,,,

فعلا الواحد لما بيشوف الحالات الغريبة دي بيشكر ربناااا الف مرة
علي كل نعمة احناااااا مش واخدين بالنا منهااااا
فعلا كلامك صح حيث اكد العلماء ان درجة القرابة بين الاب والام يمكن
ان يتوقف عليهااا تشوية الاجنة داخل ارحاام امهاتهااا


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



jojo_josiph قال:


> حاااااله بجد غريبه انا شفت الطفل ده قبل كده بجد شكله فظييع
> 
> شكرااااا ليك يافرااى​



سلام ونعمة جووو,,,

فعلا الخبر غريب وللاسف ممكن يكون للاهل دور كبير في تشوية هذا الجنين في رحم امة من خلال تعاطي الاب مخدرات بكثافة او الام 
 مما يمكن ان يؤثر علي تشوية الجنين


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

سبحان الله 

مش ممكن الشكل الغريب دا

اول مره اشوف حاجه بالطريقه دى

ودا نتيجه لايه يا ترى  هل الام والاب اقارب او فى حاجه تانيه

شكرك يا فرااى​


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> مش ممكن الشكل الغريب دا
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,,

فعلا هي حالة غريبة جداااا.............

رغم ان اغلب الحالات دي بيبقي معروف انها عيوب خلقية بسبب درجة القرابة
بين الاب والام او زي ما ذكرت ادمان احد الوالدين........

الا اني مش عاوز اكون ظالم ليهم ممكن يكون ولا الاب ولا الام هم اللي اخطئوااا
انما ليتمجد اسم اللة


----------



## sant felopateer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

*منظر بشع و الرب يكون فى عونهم 
ممكن فعلاً زى ما قلته قرابة*


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



sant felopateer قال:


> *منظر بشع و الرب يكون فى عونهم
> ممكن فعلاً زى ما قلته قرابة*




سلام المسيح معاك اخي,,,,

طبعاااا في مبررات مختلفة لهذة الحالة لكن اولا واخيرررااا لتكن مشيئتك

شكرااا علي المرور


----------



## asula (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

معتقدش انى المشكله فى الموضوع دا انى الام والا اقارب

ربنا قادر على كل شىء​


----------



## nonaa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

*يااااااااااااااااة
الشكل فظيع
ربنا ميجبش لحد التجربه المرة دى​*


----------



## the servant (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



asula قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع



سلام ونعمة اصولة,,,


شكرااا علي المرور وربنااا ينجينااا من تجارب عدو الخير


----------



## the servant (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> معتقدش انى المشكله فى الموضوع دا انى الام والا اقارب
> 
> ربنا قادر على كل شىء​



سلام ونعمة اختنا الغالية,,,,

طبعاا في راين في الموضوع دة 

رأي العلم انة لابد ان يكون سبب التشوة الخلقي لهذا الجنين ناتج عن 
قرابة بين الاب والام بدرجة كبيرة ...او.....ادمان احد الوالدين علي المخدرات


رأي الدين واللي دايما بياكد انة لتكن مشيئتك يا الهي يعني اكيد دي
تجربة من عند ربنااا مش لازم يكون حد من الوالدين اخطأ

عموما ربنااا موووجوود


----------



## the servant (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



nonaa قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااة
> الشكل فظيع
> ربنا ميجبش لحد التجربه المرة دى​*




سلام ونعمة نونااا,,,,,
فعلا شكل الطفل غريب جداااا  هو دة فعلا اللي لو ربنااا يرحمة ويريحة
من اللي ممكن يشوفة في حياتة لو عاش هايبقي ارحم


----------



## muheb (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

مرسي على الموضوع


----------



## Al Bassam (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

يا رب لا تدخلنا في التجربة.


----------



## the servant (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



muheb قال:


> مرسي على الموضوع



سلام ونعمة  محب,,,,

شكراا علي المرور بس تفتكر حضرتك هل تشوة الاطفال هو عيب خلقي طبيعي ام ناتج عن خلل في هرموانااات الاباء ام ادمان احدهم

ربنااا يرحم


----------



## the servant (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



Al Bassam قال:


> يا رب لا تدخلنا في التجربة.



امين اخي العزيز نطلب من رب المجد انة مايسمحش لحد
فينااا انة بيخش تجربة زي دي عشاننن فعلا كل لحظة بتعدي والطفل دة عايش في المعاناة دي بتكون صعبة

ربنااا موجودد


----------



## red_pansy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

*ميرسى يافراى على الخبر*
*ربنا يرحمنا ولتكن مشيئته*
*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ليس عندي سوى تعليق قصير :
ربنا يعينه و يعين أهله و يصبرهم .
لازم نشكر ربنا على ما أعطانا .
يمكن الحالات دي بيعملها ربنا علشان يفكرنا بقدرته ( لأننا فعلا بننساها كتير و بنعتبرها حق مكتسب ) .
شكرا للموضوع الغريب جدا .
ربنا يرحم جميع البشر برحمته .


----------



## the servant (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *ميرسى يافراى على الخبر*
> *ربنا يرحمنا ولتكن مشيئته*
> *ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​



سلام ونعمة ريد,,,,

انا عارف انة خبر مش محبب لكثيرين بس للاسف
دة واقع شوفناة وربنا مايسمحش ان حد فينااا يشوفة بس لازم نكون عارفين 
ان ممكن حد فيناااا ممكن يتعرض لموقف زي دة ونكون عارفين الاسباب الحقيقية
لتشوة الاطفااال


----------



## the servant (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



قلم حر قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ليس عندي سوى تعليق قصير :
> ربنا يعينه و يعين أهله و يصبرهم .
> لازم نشكر ربنا على ما أعطانا .
> ...



سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,,

فعلا كلام حضرتك خير دليل علي واقع الحالة,,,,

اعتقد اخي العزيز المشكلة الحقيقية هي اذ اراد ربنااا واستمرت حيااة هذا الطفل
كيف يمكن للمجتمع ان يتقبلة وان يتقبل هو نفسة بالوضع الخلقي الحادث بية
وهل يمكن ان يتئقلم مع هذا ام سينعزل ام  ام  ام...........

فعلا ربنااا يعينة ويعين اهلة علي تحمل التجربة


----------



## losivertheprince (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
الحاجة الوحيدة الي تصبر اهاه علي وفاته هو انه ازاي كان هيعيش في الدنيا بالشكل ده كانت حياته هتبقي صعبه جدآ خاصة في وسط مجتمع بيتعامل بمنطق الاقوي جسديآ والاصح 
ربنا يصبرهم ويديهم الافضل 
زي ماقولت يافراي ده علشان ارادة ربنا 
شكرآ ليك يافراي علي الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## +مادونا+ (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

شكلو غريب اوووووووى الرب يكون فى عونهم


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

_سبحان الله_
_شكرا على هذا الموضوع فعلا انه موضوع رائع ومثير للجدل:smil12:_​


----------



## the servant (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> الحاجة الوحيدة الي تصبر اهاه علي وفاته هو انه ازاي كان هيعيش في الدنيا بالشكل ده كانت حياته هتبقي صعبه جدآ خاصة في وسط مجتمع بيتعامل بمنطق الاقوي جسديآ والاصح
> ربنا يصبرهم ويديهم الافضل
> زي ماقولت يافراي ده علشان ارادة ربنا
> ...



سلام ونعمة لوسيفر,,

شكراا ليك حبيبي علي المرور وفعلا احنا في مجتمع مش بيتعامل مع الحالات دي بتفهم بالعكس ممكن يوصلوا الانسان صاحب الظروف دي 
لمرحلة وحشة ممكن ينتحر او يأذي نفسة(ربنا موجود)


----------



## the servant (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



+مادونا+ قال:


> شكلو غريب اوووووووى الرب يكون فى عونهم



شكراا مادوناا علي المرور فعلا ربنا يقي اهبلة ويعينهم علي المشاكل اللي هايوجهوها


----------



## the servant (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*



ra.mi62 قال:


> _سبحان الله_
> _شكرا على هذا الموضوع فعلا انه موضوع رائع ومثير للجدل:smil12:_​



سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,

شكرا علي مرورك وتعليقك بس تسمحلي اختلف معاك هو فعلا مثير لكنة
مش رائع اطلاقا...ربنا قادر يشفي الطفل دة لو يريحة من مستقبل مظلم


----------



## maria123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

شكرا عل المعلومات


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفل ام ضفدعة!!!!!!!!*

شكرا فراى
على الخبر الغريب
والمعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------

